# Pikiki selling his soul for free gear, disgusting.



## rexwal (Oct 11, 2012)

Wipe your Chin! This guy has no pride what so ever, do you think he knows he's doing this for a few measly hundred bucks in gear or is pinnacle making it sound that good to him? He needs to put things in perspective and get some self worth. Interesting how Stonecold added 1,000 posts to Pikiki's profile to give him credibility for his pinnnacle pushing.






















*He started it today and saw results already! Wow!*


----------



## rexwal (Oct 11, 2012)

Can ya here the sucking noises?


----------



## beasto (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea he used to be a member here. key word USED.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

That's just sad that he gave up his integrity so easily for some free gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2012)

pure scumbag


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2012)

prick.....


----------



## gfunky (Oct 11, 2012)

I mean shit for some good pussy maybe, and remember I am on cycle so pussy is high priority right now but for gear..........   Come on Pikiki.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats not good at all.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lame ass shit.   Wish we could just fight some fools


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 11, 2012)

But guys he is a Pro bodybuilder with over two-thousand posts... and THREE rep points. Just because he uses a toxic waste dump as an avatar that matches PL doesn't mean he is in bed with him. Maybe they sponsor him like MuscleTech does Jay....

Surely the leaking faggot isn't a non-trustworthy snitch.... after all, he IS a professional. 

Shit Floats, get your boots on
Vette


----------



## gfunky (Oct 11, 2012)

63Vette said:


> But guys he is a Pro bodybuilder with over two-thousand posts... and THREE rep points. Just because he uses a toxic waste dump as an avatar that matches PL doesn't mean he is in bed with him. Maybe they sponsor him like MuscleTech does Jay....
> 
> Surely the leaking faggot isn't a non-trustworthy snitch.... after all, he IS a professional.
> 
> ...



Jay went to BPI LOL


----------



## JOMO (Oct 11, 2012)

Very let down! Did not think it would go that far.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 11, 2012)

That shit is funny....i might have to log onto ology again and get banned again just to fuck with him....he's got feelings like a girl anyway. I couldn't even joke with him without him cryin about it on pm...glad i didn't put a good word in for him to rep cvl...just knew something was off with this guy


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

Sad, really. Integrity seems to mean so little.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 11, 2012)

lol yeh i had to add my sarcasm to it.. 

he said WOW bla bla bla.. I thought that was f*cking funny and sad at the same time. I can't believe looking at these Pinn Pimps from the outside in how pathetic I was for buying into this shit.. 

Really want to add another clip or image of Pimps pimpin' hos.. Coz that's all they are iz salesman.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2012)

Im glad I got in his ass last night on ology before i got banned for the second time in one week...joeykid  lives!!


----------



## grind4it (Oct 11, 2012)

He's a cunt, Ology is a joke and Pinnicale is a bust waiting to happen.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 11, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im glad I got in his ass last night on ology before i got banned for the second time in one week...joeykid  lives!!



LMAO! I just read what was left of your responses in that thread. Horrible shit going on. They got reps left and right on that board now, INSANE!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2012)

I know for a fact he hit up a different lab for HCG last week this is FACT!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I know for a fact he hit up a different lab for HCG last week this is FACT!



And another for TNE as well.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah i saw this today.  fucking sad.  lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 11, 2012)

His boy started pinnacle dbol today at 25mg but he's been on it for a week? WTF? I don't care how "good" your dbol is you aren't gonna feel shit off 25mg on the first day. Pikiki is off in the head, way off. We've had words because I made a comment about a thread that he didn't even start and he started pm'ing me like a cry baby bitch then apologized. Dudes very weak minded. Pinnacles got his asshole so far stretched open you could drive a truck through it. I hate bottom feeder scumbags. Bad part is is his so stupid he doesn't even know he's doing it. Just like he was so stupid and swinging from zeeks nuts that he couldn't see the truth. And for what? Some free gear? Fuck that ill take my integrity and values over free anything.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 11, 2012)

What a bitch!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah I lost all respect for him. I even booted him of my FB. Lol


----------



## Yaya (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck him. let's move on..hes gone

He looks like a fool. Sad but who cares


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 11, 2012)

Loser and never liked him anyway. Clearly was always a sellout and a parrot who never posted an original thought in his life


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 11, 2012)

Pikki is a total BITCH!  I called his punk ass out here for sucking on Zeek's dick and I was right about the fucking snake all along.  I would love to have Pikki, Zeek, and I in the same room with the fucking door locked.  Only one of us would walk out I can promise that much.  I hate those 2 pukes.  Sorry for the rant guys, but some of you were on here when I told his bitch ass what I thought of him.  Others saw the post I made on Ology about his punk ass too and how Zeek stood up for him and ruined my rep at Ology over it.  Who give a rats ass though cause Ology is a POS board with a bunch of newbies and snakes who pray on them fuckers all day long.  SI is where it's at and I'm glad to be part of such an awesome board.  I feel close to you guys and feel like I'm home here.  No dick sucking pukes here, just some down ass motherfuckers that I would throw down for if I was ever in the position to do so.


----------



## tanuki (Oct 11, 2012)

Errbody has a price. I remember when I was that young and naive to believe the first on a board to say it's good stuff (even though I shill for them).

Million Dollar man theme is so fitting for this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm4TG56KGZ4


----------



## tanuki (Oct 11, 2012)

BTW is 'ology screening comments from noobs now?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck, that was when I was new to scene, they almost got me fooled! He actually pm'd me when I had like 10 posts on ology...I got banned there cuz I asked if pinnacle sponsored ology because no other lab could be talked about


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 12, 2012)

It's like a mother-fucking cult..... Pinn Zombies... pathetic.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuck those dudes.. pin, ology, all them


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 12, 2012)

This generation does not care about integrity, morals or anything else for that matter.  Kind of a somber reality.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

Gear Whore POS.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Fuck those dudes.. pin, ology, all them



This right here ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Georgia (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to like Pikiki. He was cool when he was down-to-earth and all patriotic and shit. Crying shame all this happened.

Of course I used to like Zeek too but that just goes to show you you never really know who is on the other end on the internet typing away. Can't trust anyone anymore. People used to look you in the eye and shake your hand and look you in the eye when they talked to you. Now...none of that.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> This generation does not care about integrity, morals or anything else for that matter.  Kind of a somber reality.



I could get going in this topic and never stop. Shit is backwards and upside down.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I used to like Pikiki. He was cool when he was down-to-earth and all patriotic and shit. Crying shame all this happened.
> 
> Of course I used to like Zeek too but that just goes to show you you never really know who is on the other end on the internet typing away. Can't trust anyone anymore. People used to look you in the eye and shake your hand and look you in the eye when they talked to you. Now...none of that.




Very true. For all we know you're a 42 year old obese black woman named laquanda and you're not even from Georgia!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> I could get going in this topic and never stop. Shit is backwards and upside down.



that's because this generation is full of spoiled fucking brats that have had everything handed to them and didn't get their ass kicked like us old folks did as kids.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in my late twenties but don't have much in common with others in the same age range.  Not to sound like I'm a mature wise man but most people my age seem to damn immature


----------



## JOMO (Oct 12, 2012)

Pik was knocking on 40s door! Im 26 and was raised like you fine older people! Just looking out for our 20s crowd,lol.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 12, 2012)

Be glad you're not apart of my generation... I go to school with these silver spoon fed fucks. Guys who's dad play golf with the CEO of wherever and their mom plays tennis with the VP... Even my academic advisors look at me funny when I tell them I rather take a lower position n bust my ass to prove myself then take a fucking free handout / referral from some alumni I don't even know..

Apparently work ethic gets you nowhere


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 12, 2012)

Work ethics might not make you rich but at the end of the day...you can say "I worked hard to feed my family and enjoy a few good things in life."  Isn't that what life should be about family?  It's about self satisfaction anyways.  It doesnt matter what anyone else thinks of you.  Money=evil


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 12, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I used to like Pikiki. He was cool when he was down-to-earth and all *patriotic and shit*. Crying shame all this happened.
> 
> Of course I used to like Zeek too but that just goes to show you you never really know who is on the other end on the internet typing away. Can't trust anyone anymore. People used to look you in the eye and shake your hand and look you in the eye when they talked to you. Now...none of that.



Ya that's what gets to me, this dude was a veteran on top of everything. Shaking my damn head..


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 12, 2012)

Where's pikiki during all this?


----------



## Jada (Oct 12, 2012)

i just saw his posting, fking crazy!


----------



## beasto (Oct 12, 2012)

As a solider, he's lost all of his Army Values to me every single fuckin one of them. Loyalty, Duty, Respect, Selfless Service, Honor, Intregrity, Personal Courage. GONE. When shit hit the fan he replied then ghosted out with the quickness.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2012)

beasto said:


> As a solider, he's lost all of his Army Values to me every single fuckin one of them. Loyalty, Duty, Respect, Selfless Service, Honor, Intregrity, Personal Courage. GONE. When shit hit the fan he replied then ghosted out with the quickness.



1st thing that came to mind was, this is what is protecting us and defending for us then the 2nd thought was we get too many of them and we are done.

Go to war with Canada and he sides for them!


----------



## theminister (Oct 12, 2012)

Jenner said:


> that's because this generation is full of spoiled fucking brats that have had everything handed to them and didn't get their ass kicked like us old folks did as kids.



I totally agree. I remember he did he first cycle in Afghanistan, only less than a year ago. In fact he and zeek were the ones to inform me about this site. Probably to scam me. I am thankful to be amongst you lot, and to be part of this board. I don't even go back to ology anymore


----------



## BigFella (Oct 12, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Be glad you're not apart of my generation... I go to school with these silver spoon fed fucks. Guys who's dad play golf with the CEO of wherever and their mom plays tennis with the VP... Even my academic advisors look at me funny when I tell them I rather take a lower position n bust my ass to prove myself then take a fucking free handout / referral from some alumni I don't even know..
> 
> Apparently work ethic gets you nowhere


Hang in there. Work ethic gets you EVERYWHERE. And as a bonus you get pride as well.


----------



## theminister (Oct 12, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Be glad you're not apart of my generation... I go to school with these silver spoon fed fucks. Guys who's dad play golf with the CEO of wherever and their mom plays tennis with the VP... Even my academic advisors look at me funny when I tell them I rather take a lower position n bust my ass to prove myself then take a fucking free handout / referral from some alumni I don't even know..
> 
> Apparently work ethic gets you nowhere



So now you know..... Grin. This is the way is works. I wasn't born with a silver spoon, but in banking which is your goal, you might take note. Working hard will get you nowhere especially in the circles you are talking about. Who you know, not what you know.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 12, 2012)

He lost alot of contacts and friends for free gear

Wich I Will add costs like nothing to make

My pride , trust, values, and honor can not be bought!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 12, 2012)

The irony in this is that gear is the absolute cheapest part of this lifestyle if you are doing it right.

Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

63Vette said:


> The irony in this is that gear is the absolute cheapest part of this lifestyle if you are doing it right.
> 
> Vette



Very true... First time I laid my eyes on a list and then looked at a receipt for 240 bucks worth of OTC supps I bought I was pissed!


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 12, 2012)

Pikki has only done 1 cycle!.....and he struts around like a seasoned vet, trying to flock all the sheep towards pin.


----------



## beasto (Oct 12, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> 1st thing that came to mind was, this is what is protecting us and defending for us then the 2nd thought was we get too many of them and we are done.
> 
> Go to war with Canada and he sides for them!



But then again SFG even in the Army have to be careful of "sell outs" because they just want to be "that guy" Darkside..only 1 cycle under his belt???


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah bro, unless he just started his second but pretty sure he has less than a year of experience and he's putting himself off as a know-all.....get the fuck outa here son!


----------



## beasto (Oct 12, 2012)

I hear that..you can't cash that in at the good ole bank of SI..maybe over there on that bullshit of a board ology. I heard he magically got a "rep". The things some will do for free gear bro.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2012)

Just go over there and make him look stupid with question he can't answer.

I been around about 5 years now and know hardly anything there is to no with on hand experience I have chosen my compounds I like and have only true experience with them.

I know a owners of 3 boards that has been around over ten year that has to ask for cycle advice.

Most what you learn is told from someone that got told too or from what they have read and everything is not as is on paper as is in reality. 1st hand knowledge in this game is 2nd to none. Many people teaching how to brew that has never done it themselves!

You put yourself out to be more then what you your going to get called on it.


----------



## beasto (Oct 13, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Just go over there and make him look stupid with question he can't answer.
> 
> I been around about 5 years now and know hardly anything there is to no with on hand experience I have chosen my compounds I like and have only true experience with them.
> 
> ...



Amen to that SFG. Very true bro. Everyone can react different to different compounds and everyone's experience isn't always the same. So 1st hand knowledge is KING.


----------



## Stacked (Oct 26, 2012)

Pikiki's first post on ology in two weeks. Of course a plug for pin...... never saw a person suck a dick this hard.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 26, 2012)

he's a fucking douche.  I'm gonna call him out hard.  he's only on his second cycle ever! how has he used all their products.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> he's a fucking douche.  I'm gonna call him out hard.  he's only on his second cycle ever! how has he used all their products.



Sick em!!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> he's a fucking douche.  I'm gonna call him out hard.  he's only on his second cycle ever! how has he used all their products.


Not if I beat you to it first. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

What a scumbag


----------



## Yaya (Oct 26, 2012)

I am kingsfandave over at ology and i posted last night that "pinn being the best is too bold of a statement"

they deleted my comment, fuckers at ology have sold out bigtime.this kid pik is clearly a rookie and i am dumbfounded that he got vet status here..re


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> he's a fucking douche.  I'm gonna call him out hard.  he's only on his second cycle ever! how has he used all their products.



Really right?  If you read his posts or answers to anyones threads, he has ALWAYS done the compound or combination of compounds being discussed.  Done that...tried that...and then just regurgitates someone elses post. He has to have taken more stuff this past year than anyone ever!!!!   Not to mention the severe headaches I get trying to make sense of his posts - easily the worst written crap on any board I have ever seen.  Cannot make sense of it most of the time and just skip it..


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm rowsareforthehoes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

Screen caps?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2012)

how are you guys getting back on the site?


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> how are you guys getting back on the site?



Just get another name Jenn.  They don't check IP,s or they don't care.


I'm Deleted there.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 26, 2012)

Yaya said:


> I am kingsfandave over at ology and i posted last night that "pinn being the best is too bold of a statement"
> 
> they deleted my comment, fuckers at ology have sold out bigtime.this kid pik is clearly a rookie and i am dumbfounded that he got vet status here..re



i dont know what your talking about , i definately didnt delete your comment.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2012)

every negative comment on ology about pinnacle gets deleted...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow.. He went from this...

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/617772-question-about-stanozolol.html

To a pro bodybuilder that has used most of pinnacle's gear in 10 months? Damn thats impressive.  And look at those green dots!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Just get another name Jenn.  They don't check IP,s or they don't care.
> 
> 
> I'm Deleted there.



lol, I have no desire to be on there...I wouldn't be able to control myself and would only bash! Then again, I could sign up as a guy....................................................


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 26, 2012)

pillarofbalance said:


> wow.. He went from this...
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/617772-question-about-stanozolol.html
> 
> to a pro bodybuilder that has used most of pinnacle's gear in 10 months? Damn thats impressive.  And look at those green dots!



lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> lol, I have no desire to be on there...I wouldn't be able to control myself and would only bash! Then again, I could sign up as a guy....................................................



Lol, I dont go on often.  I check the hrt section & see if anyone I know put up a post.  Also to check on what everyone is talking about in chat...lol


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow.. He went from this...
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/617772-question-about-stanozolol.html
> 
> To a pro bodybuilder that has used most of pinnacle's gear in 10 months? Damn thats impressive.  And look at those green dots!



Ewwwwww, Ouch!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow.. He went from this...
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/617772-question-about-stanozolol.html
> 
> To a pro bodybuilder that has used most of pinnacle's gear in 10 months? Damn thats impressive.  And look at those green dots!


Someone that's a member there should bump that thread up.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 26, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 26, 2012)

damn maybe I'm banned?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 26, 2012)

Not just bump it but state he is a rep of gear but doesn't even know how to run a test only cycle, Now that's the kinda person I want to buy from!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 26, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> i dont know what your talking about , i definately didnt delete your comment.



I made 2 comments last night, in them i pretty much said that pik should stop saying "pinnacles products have zero pin" and "pinnacle is def the BEST UGL out there right now", i told him that saying those remarks were too much and that a few people have complained about pip in the past and that him stating they are the best UGL is too bold of a comment to make.

They did in fact delete both of my comments in the thread, i didnt mean anything towards you DADAWG, i have major respect for you and all the things you have helped people with over the years. Ology is not the same, bottom line


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 26, 2012)

Yaya said:


> I made 2 comments last night, in them i pretty much said that pik should stop saying "pinnacles products have zero pin" and "pinnacle is def the BEST UGL out there right now", i told him that saying those remarks were too much and that a few people have complained about pip in the past and that him stating they are the best UGL is too bold of a comment to make.
> 
> They did in fact delete both of my comments in the thread, i didnt mean anything towards you DADAWG, i have major respect for you and all the things you have helped people with over the years. Ology is not the same, bottom line



no offense taken yaya


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 26, 2012)

ive made a few fair and accurate post in regards to pikiki   on ology. both were deleted right away. they know hes a complete newb and is clueless. kinda like repo was for uncle Z  in any event ology used to be a very good board and has some of the oldest members around over there.  i guess  when it comes to the almighty paper anything goes.  just my 2 cents


----------



## Stacked (Oct 26, 2012)

Guess what it has all been deleted again, StoneColdNTO is a real scumbag.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 26, 2012)

rexwal said:


> Can ya here the sucking noises?



Hey send me the link to this post...the last one....he wants to call someone out for all that shit that happened.... I'm gonna call him out for continuing to tell me day after day to support zeek and that my kits would arrive just give him time. like two weeks wasn't long enough. Fuck pillow, little hitch and I know for sure he was one of the leaks ....no doubt in my mind. Send me that link to that last post , the one where he calls out live2train.... It's about time I blew up his spot fucking little Dick rider.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 26, 2012)

ok, so the problem here is that some how all of a sudden when you go to reply in that exact thread, a mod has to approve it before it wil post, but in every other thread you can post.  something smells fishy!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> ok, so the problem here is that some how all of a sudden when you go to reply in that exact thread, a mod has to approve it before it wil post, but in every other thread you can post.  something smells fishy!



Yeah the board can be set so that all posts have to be moderated - as in a moderator approves the comment before it goes live.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah the board can be set so that all posts have to be moderated - as in a moderator approves the comment before it goes live.



it's only in that thread though, i can post and reply in any other thread.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> it's only in that thread though, i can post and reply in any other thread.



Yes that thread is where the setting was applied. Its probably not just you.


----------



## Stacked (Nov 16, 2012)

Pikiki's latest dick sucking for free gear post.  If I had to guess I would say Pikiki is bad mouthing *us* x-


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2012)

Pikki sucks that pp to the bone


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

His jaw must ache... 

His post reads like world pharma lol


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 16, 2012)

His command of the English language leaves something to be desired.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you think he knows just how big a loser he is????????????


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's just sad that he gave up his integrity so easily for some free gear.



Some blokes give up more than their integrity to help cover the costs of a very expensive GH habit.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Some blokes give up more than their integrity to help cover the costs of a very expensive GH habit.....



That would make sense if he even used GH. He doesn't. This guy has ran 1 cycle. 

But I have seen what you describe... Sad.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 16, 2012)

I just responded to his thread over there on my old handle...ban comin my way


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> His jaw must ache...
> 
> His post reads like world pharma lol





That's a low blow POB.

I have read lots of WP forms that were much easier to read.


brahahahahahahahahaa,
Vette


----------



## 69nites (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone needs to send him a vial of pinn gear with a side of HIV


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure but I think I commented under u lol


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

You know the bad thing is I almost got suckered into PINN, and him (Pikiki) being one of them.  I'm glad to be at a better home here now.  It was weird while I was researching over there to put together a cycle, how mysteriously I got a PMed message to go to PINN site, after only one post!  Guess it doesn't matter when you are trying to whore out your product!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 16, 2012)

^ that's exactly how they got me being the noob I was .


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I feel man.  It bulls**t, you know. I not naive that I don't understand 99 % of info may be garbage online, but I thought I possibly may have something, you know?  Anticipation to cycle.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^  Thanks man, No intentions of leaving:-?  will be around for awhile to get to know the crew!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> You know the bad thing is I almost got suckered into PINN, and him (Pikiki) being one of them.  I'm glad to be at a better home here now.  It was weird while I was researching over there to put together a cycle, how mysteriously I got a PMed message to go to PINN site, after only one post!  Guess it doesn't matter when you are trying to whore out your product!



Pinnacle is begging to get busted with actions like this.  Amazing what greed will make someone do.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha I came back and was banned from ology for calling pikiki out, mods in the pocket...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol they deleted my comment but no ban


----------



## Yaya (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuck ology and pikdinky


----------



## E-volve (Nov 18, 2012)

I see the stuff this pikiki does and its getting sickening. I mean that's some set of lips this guy has to reach pinns ass all the way across the net.
He contacted me bout pinn when I first joined there promising discounts.

I had already found my way to pinn though. Spent a few k trying pinn so I hope this stuff is good.

I needed someone since my local source was giving me some stuff I was suspecting to be underdosed. 

Next time I may have to look into finding a new guy if pinns stuff isn't up to snuff.

Oh and the deleting of comments over at ology has gotten way out of hand. There's things said at times that clearly should not be or need to be censored.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 18, 2012)

What really pisses me off is that their are more than a few brothers that had nothing but positive feedback to say about this fucking lab. Then when Shit hit the fan with the whole zeek bull Shit everyone, even the brothers who gave them good reveiws, joined the " I hate PINn train"!!!! I never saw a bad review about them on this fucking site until that Shit.

Pinn is a lab that doesn't give a Shit about their customers. All they care about is money and praying on the newbies who don't have a solid lab to turn to. So they grab up every newb they can scramble. It's pathetic and I'm glad I had found a solid lab and never had to order from them. It's clear that they only care about production....pumping out as many vials as they can as fast as they can and selling them as fast as they can. They are asking to get hit. I would bet money that the feds have already made purchases and are building a case against then as we speak. 

You don't think their are agents whose sole job is to bust out labs and cruise the net. Since 80 % of all roofs are ordered thru the web these days. Just plain stupid. Don't be surprised if they just up and disappear one day with everyones money, then start over with a new name. That's the only way I see then not getting hit.

Rant done.... Fuck PiNN and ology.... LaMe


----------



## Stacked (Dec 17, 2012)

The latest Pikiki dick sucking from today.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 17, 2012)

You'd think with all the posting that faggot does his English would get a little better. And cranium, there were bad reviews on pinn, just in a "PC" sort of way so bitch ass zeek didn't get his panties in a wad. I told numerous people, along with cobra, in chat, threads, and PM's that Mao raws were FAR from the best and pinn was way over priced. But at the same time with repping CVL, I didn't want to come across as I was just bashing another lab to try and get CVL business. As we all know now, pinn is garbage and I can openly say that without people assuming I'm just trying to pimp CVL. I told the owner at CVL I wasn't gonna be the next repo like uncle Chester had or a rep like pinn has. I didn't want people thinking that's what I was doing so I did it in a respectful way. My integrity and my name are worth more to me then anything and I'll never be one of those kinds of reps.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn he is really pushing Pinnacle isn't he? Dang


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

What the hell is that incoherent fucker taking other than gear? Pro Bodybuilder my ass..... 

Fuck Pinn and Fuck Ology.... Ology is nothing more than another website for Pinn.... 


Vette


----------



## Georgia (Dec 18, 2012)

He must be getting a lot of free gears/$$$ to promote these guys that hard. If he was having anal sex with Pinnacle he'd be making that bitch bleed like a waterfall


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 18, 2012)

I bet that fucker probably only gets a few vials here and there. Fuck that I don't want anything for free except pussy. I've never gotten anything free from CVL. I've never asked and they've never offered. I don't rep for free shit. I rep cuz it's a good friend and I want to help out. Once you start getting freebies then its human nature to be impartial.


----------

